# Youtube at its best



## lostprophet (Feb 11, 2007)

Feel free to add your own youtube links

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHqfxvquK-k[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h47mB9AOmhM[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 12, 2007)

Pure genius

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkJdEFf_Qg4[/ame]


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 12, 2007)

^^^ LOVE the Sir Mixalot's Pirates of Penzance one!! (Butt I would, wouldn't I?)


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 16, 2007)

*
*

Perfect date dating video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ets0xkUk17Y[/ame]


----------



## CMan (Feb 16, 2007)

This has to be the best remix ever of the flea market commercial.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Uux__e5aw&NR[/ame]


----------



## firemedic0135 (Feb 16, 2007)

Heres a few That make me chuckle

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hk5DB2i1co[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn8DYQmxagc[/ame]

The ever famous Dick in a box Video(friggin hilarious)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdZpATBJnZM[/ame]


----------



## Don Simon (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't think any remix can improve on the legend of the flea market commercial... that has to be the most effective advertisement ever, Flea Market Montgomery is now top of my list of places in the world to visit. If only more shops were just like a mini mall.


----------



## CMan (Feb 16, 2007)

It's stuck in my head now...I can't get it out! Living rooms...bedrooms...dinettes...


----------



## ferny (Feb 17, 2007)

firemedic0135 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdZpATBJnZM


----------



## Fate (Feb 17, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrYRY6kx550[/ame]

Funniest ad ever


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 17, 2007)

life on Mars?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdS5HsejtA0[/ame]


----------



## Puscas (Feb 17, 2007)

Fate said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrYRY6kx550
> 
> Funniest ad ever





:mrgreen:






pascal


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 17, 2007)

this is just awesome [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4qNP-3uYG8[/ame]


----------



## CMan (Feb 18, 2007)

firemedic0135 said:


> The ever famous Dick in a box Video(friggin hilarious)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA



I'm still laughing at this one. The way they say "it's my dick in a box" so plaintively cracks me up everytime.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 19, 2007)

One year in 6 minutes and 16 seconds
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TemK6CF6lF0[/ame]

The light in winter is amazing


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 19, 2007)

The Northern Lights [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIXs6Sh0DKs[/ame]

Beautiful


----------



## Puscas (Feb 19, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> The Northern Lights http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIXs6Sh0DKs
> 
> Beautiful




wow, I would love to see those in real life one day. 






pascal


----------



## CMan (Feb 19, 2007)

They are amazing. I've gotten the opportunity to see them three times...right here in Indiana, believe it or not, thanks to an extremely active solar period a few years back.

Of course, at the time I had zero interest in photography and never thought of taking pictures. *slaps head*


----------



## firemedic0135 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's another one of those guys time lapse video's.These are really cool btw.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ-Nur3np7Y&NR[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 21, 2007)

and there I was thinking nothing could be as bad as the Shake 'n Vac adverts then i find this little gem [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLeRLhQdUTA[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 21, 2007)

thats gotta hurt [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUSKjY0bCfQ[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 7, 2007)

quick!! someone call a medic [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMLtf93BGmI[/ame]


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> quick!! someone call a medic http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMLtf93BGmI



...ok, when you PMed me that link, I didn't actually look at it, because I ASSumed it was the same link Joe had showed me a while back, but it's not!   That guy is nuts!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 7, 2007)

Corry said:


> ...ok, when you PMed me that link, I didn't actually look at it, because I ASSumed it was the same link Joe had showed me a while back, but it's not!   That guy is nuts!



I guess he doesn't get out much


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 7, 2007)

Here are a few funny / weird ones:

Haado-Ge Foooo! (a.k.a. the Japanese are nuts)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKDpSuorPi8[/ame]

Charlie the Unicorn (creepy, sorta):
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFP0q4qzGw4[/ame]

This is what corry's new avatar is all about:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYnn51C3X_w[/ame]

Muffins (by the same people as shoes):
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNxwAU_xAMk[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 8, 2007)

/\ I'm speechless


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 13, 2007)

If I could talk to the animals I might have a clue as to what's going on
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tRWRSfcDuQ&NR[/ame]


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

These are great commercials for a local Cleveland furniture store.  

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4jubP3t27IQ[/ame]
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=eWP4h-6QhWA[/ame]
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KOs67k72e6o[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 14, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> These are great commercials for a local Cleveland furniture store.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4jubP3t27IQ
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eWP4h-6QhWA
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KOs67k72e6o



:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Corry (Mar 17, 2007)

Cheating wife
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOi4DTYDTg8[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2007)

its a laugh
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOv1UMDqBD4[/ame]


----------



## Corry (Mar 19, 2007)

Mom my ride....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEFE3B0Rje0[/ame]


----------



## Corry (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr. T! Treat your mother right!  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo[/ame]


----------



## Corry (Mar 19, 2007)

Fart Baby
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkiEAf9YNJE[/ame]

Little Superstar (weeeird)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx-NLPH8JeM[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 19, 2007)

speaking of The A-Team [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y025CpuBfdQ[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 19, 2007)

someone had to post it [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMPuMioy0do[/ame]


----------



## Corry (Mar 19, 2007)

Prank calls: 
pt 1
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g0XGKuC-ek[/ame]

pt 2
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RleadtrKmDk[/ame]


----------



## Corry (Mar 19, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> someone had to post it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMPuMioy0do



I just saw that a few minutes ago...I thought it was dumb!


----------



## Corry (Mar 19, 2007)

My hands are bananas
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO10s_HK6d0[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10dWn8uUYN8[/ame]


----------



## Corry (Apr 18, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62S1vws4y7s[/ame]

^^ greatest youtube video EVER.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2007)

King of the Internet
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqHt9zIFwak[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZr0OnfFfMY[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2007)

it looks like your trying to watch a video, would you like some help?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zr2-_ap4O8[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2007)

2 minutes and 34 seconds of one of the greatest films ever
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGPVF95HoDU[/ame]


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's a little song from the group that Frank Zappa called "Better than The Beatles."  You might feel like covering your ears after a play or two.  And by the way, I actually kinda like this song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC976ydqE3g[/ame]


For your relief may i offer the following?

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=tAVYYe87b9w[/ame] 

For those of you who feel spited, you need some Bollywood to brighten your day.  I love this song...
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gkBAUlVNRY[/ame]


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 18, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynjIoymWHvU[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2007)

watch the first one then the second one

1 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X_vAzixa6s[/ame]

2

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isspWajJV5k&mode=related&search[/ame]=


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 18, 2007)

Tangerini, I remember seeing that bit when I was a kid.  Great memory.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 28, 2007)

this is worth watching for the music alone
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvWzgsEobp4[/ame]


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 28, 2007)

Saddle up yer scooters and round up them longhorns.  Yeeeeehaw!!!
http://ubu.wfmu.org/sound/365/09/365-Days-Project-09-25-glazer-tom-that-ignorant-ignorant-cowboy.mp3


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 28, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oscOsCGNE0&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## darich (Apr 29, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0rpfphCeGQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0rpfphCeGQ[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (May 1, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbcMHduvvD8[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (May 1, 2007)

keep dancing you yellow freak!!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g-yrjh58ms[/ame]

and to think over a million people have watched this


----------



## lostprophet (May 1, 2007)

mad wedding
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdRmrgIimhI[/ame]
LOL


----------



## LaFoto (May 1, 2007)

My son has just alerted me to this, and I find it funny, I like this!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAvPRbh0jmE&mode=related&search"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAvPRbh0jmE[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (May 5, 2007)

YAY for Beer

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4fSw_bNg[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (May 6, 2007)

*PULP MUPPETS  *[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSvJwUFI_es[/ame]


----------



## Unimaxium (May 6, 2007)

For all the computer progammers out there:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Wy7gRGgeA[/ame]


----------



## avcabob (May 7, 2007)

One of my favorites
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1kxfG57-_4[/ame]


----------



## danalec99 (May 7, 2007)

Here's to the crazy ones
Percusien Fa
Air Tap
Dodge Avenger
Ecomagination
Tabasco Meteorites 
Tabasco Mosquito Burn Out
Virgin Galactic


----------



## blackdoglab (May 7, 2007)

Sick and funny, just how I like it...   [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YQof6tnZbM[/ame]


----------



## Unimaxium (May 7, 2007)

Word dissociation 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3sUnJVqoO0[/ame]


----------



## BoblyBill (May 8, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooa8nHKPZ5k&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## BoblyBill (May 8, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxpMTj2pHO4&mode=related&search[/ame]


----------



## BoblyBill (May 8, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXnkzeCU3bE[/ame]


----------



## danalec99 (May 15, 2007)

South Park - Mac VS PC


----------



## doenoe (May 21, 2007)

not funny or something, just my bungee and skydive:

bungee: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-njJQ0wMis[/ame] (no sound)

skydive: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJdHSM7An7E[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (May 28, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fooox6hbjzM[/ame]


----------



## Unimaxium (May 28, 2007)

My favorite net things (for the computer nerds):
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QYWGCEm2Dc[/ame]


----------



## M-O-S (May 28, 2007)

Ayo, there should be ability to allow youtube screens posted in thread, you know, something like this 

[youtube]linkhere[/youtube]

I use like that other forum


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 5, 2007)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=4nIUcRJX9-o"]bff Jill[/ame]


----------



## craig (Jun 6, 2007)

Great thread. Hard to beat Muppets "Mahnamanah". I know I posted this before, but Pendulum is poised to do great things. At least in the Drum 'n' Bass world. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E[/ame].

These are from the gang at Hospital Records. Get  some! The UK crew is must be all over this.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpm2xxH_tug&mode=related&search=[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibzUp5mWEN4&mode=related&search=[/ame]

Love and Bass


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 6, 2007)

craig said:


> Great thread. Hard to beat Muppets "Mahnamanah". I know I posted this before, but Pendulum is poised to do great things. At least in the Drum 'n' Bass world. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E.
> 
> These are from the gang at Hospital Records. Get  some! The UK crew is must be all over this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpm2xxH_tug&mode=related&search=
> ...



guessing they should be in this thread http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70814


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 10, 2007)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=wFZevw1AHZs"]Billy's Balls 2[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 11, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH-sho1Yxso[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKWwko3ECTw[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 13, 2007)

Daft Punk

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1XFcEjjmFQ[/ame]


----------



## blackdoglab (Jun 13, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcHEhLbAnfA[/ame]

this is fer those of us in need of exercise and preschool.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope you like pain

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_NQCTbvRnM[/ame]


----------



## blackdoglab (Jun 13, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlmIYHUxVA4[/ame]

just break the wrist and walk away


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 14, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FpUlnXkrYg&v3[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 18, 2007)

Ice Hockey
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kputKjS2HLk[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 10, 2007)

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=f27megLOleQ&mode=related&search=[/ame]


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 10, 2007)

A reply to the daft punk dancing vid: Daft Hands!
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw[/ame]


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 10, 2007)

The iPhone: will it blend?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI[/ame]


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 11, 2007)

Saab performance team
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB4fEbodGs0[/ame]


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 11, 2007)

Unimaxium said:


> The iPhone: will it blend?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI



Why ?


----------



## ferny (Jul 16, 2007)

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GuMMfgWhm3g[/ame]
That's quality. 


[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=j4raPxQLpHU[/ame]
World campest ref at the end?


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 19, 2007)

forgot to say its *not safe for work*

Klaus the Forklift Truck driver
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdjt6Bl5qdY[/ame]


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 19, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8rjr4jmWd0[/ame]  (Compilation.)


----------



## ferny (Jul 20, 2007)

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaahahaha I love the dog with the firework. :mrgreen:


----------



## DwainDibley (Jul 21, 2007)

Just found this, hilarious! :lmao::lmao:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvdpYgX4f7Q]UK police the best drivers in the world?[/ame]


----------



## deanimator (Jul 21, 2007)

Since the latest, and probably last, Harry Potter book was released today, this is pretty funny...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx1XIm6q4r4[/ame]

(don´t worry...it´s not a give away the ending)


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jul 21, 2007)

Animation:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7D6SQ6znMs[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 22, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uctyshiGWYE[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 24, 2007)

guess I'm going to hell, I laughed [ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bPWZ7ASnhiE[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 25, 2007)

Michel Gondry Solves a Rubiks Cube with his Nose
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB8XedMowDU[/ame]


----------



## yeldivea (Jul 26, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> keep dancing you yellow freak!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g-yrjh58ms
> 
> and to think over a million people have watched this



HAHAHA. Wow. That thing is adorable!

And to add a fave of my own. 

Mario: Game Over.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpBGRA6HHtY&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 19, 2007)

yeldivea said:


> HAHAHA. Wow. That thing is adorable!
> 
> And to add a fave of my own.
> 
> ...




IT'S BACK!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPdP1jBfxzo[/ame]


----------



## Royster (Aug 22, 2007)

Heres my favorite one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMnk7lh9M3o[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 24, 2007)

Hip web talking
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJWksheoo3k[/ame]


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 25, 2007)

The Dentist Song by Steve Martin from The Little Shop of Horrors

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5OJ3RgF0N8[/ame]


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 25, 2007)

Magic Tricks - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chvsqMgPKhk[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 28, 2007)

crossing the road
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHT_ufv2iY8[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## doenoe (Oct 10, 2007)

laughed my @ss off, probably because i know how they feel


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## photogincollege (Oct 16, 2007)

Chocolate rain.




Wussy skater fight




How to be awesome at skateboarding. (bad language)


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 19, 2007)

its all done with mirrors you know


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 22, 2007)

Harold Bishop lets rip on the tuba


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 22, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Feel free to add your own youtube links
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk
> 
> ...




I loved that third one when it first aired coz they aired it the bravia advert the same time on UK TV at the same time as the tango advert, which is why the tango add took the piss so well! The same music and idea etc. Brilliant idea!
(For the bravia add if no one posted it) 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bb8P7dfjVw&feature=related



ALSO that heineken add is sweet as. I remember that!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 13, 2007)

NOT SAFE FOR WORK

Urban Sports


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 13, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> NOT SAFE FOR WORK
> 
> Urban Sports
> 
> ...




The boy is simply not right!


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 13, 2007)

Some of my favorites. I'm a real fan of Val Rossi


*



* *



* *



* *



*


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 14, 2007)

Beat Me by Custom


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 23, 2008)

I love this one!!!





 
Saw them on TV one night and am so happy to be finding the footage on YouTube now, too!!!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 23, 2008)

I dont know of you have seen any of these, but there pretty darn hillarious


Your mom
NSFW language Fword 





Japanese prank samuri swords vs pro fast-walker





Oldschool NostaLgia - turbo Graphix commercial 





Ad libbing Percusisonists 
Music for one apartment 6 drummers





African animals clear land mines
for some scary reason I laughed at this the first time. 





Massage Chair ski lodge Prank japanese game show
watch till the end it gets realllly funny with the rocket chair





Afro ninja
this guy didnt make the cut for the audition needless to say 





Little Superstar






Weird Al - White and nerdy


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know if anyone posted this....if they did..oh well, I love to watch this over and over and over! It's so funny!

What does a 3 year old have to say about monsters?




 
and..

A very inventive first dance for your wedding!




 
I'm sure everyone has seen this, but again, it's a classic! "The Evolution of Dance"


----------



## Ajay (Feb 23, 2008)

Funny animation...





 
"Charlie bit me"


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 7, 2008)

cat of 1000 faces


----------



## Universal Polymath (Mar 13, 2008)

Dan Deacon is my hero.


----------



## easily_amused (Mar 16, 2008)

The most adorable child on Youtube...MINE!!


----------



## MissMia (Mar 16, 2008)

A music video I filmed for a friend of mine. It was my very first attempt at this sort of thing. Hope you enjoy Johnny's song too.


----------



## asherexplore (Mar 16, 2008)

this has been my only favorite youtube video.

Redneck Slingshot.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 16, 2008)

Dunno, I think this one of some douche Trenton Romulox setting up SB-800s as remote flashes with the D300 as a commander unit (non-exposure affecting commander flash) is pretty awesome:





I'm so damn awesome.

I'm also an attention whore, but at least someone, someone out there might find my attention whoreness helpful. Or am I the only person that had trouble learning to set up remote flashes? Haha. I know I could have used this video how-to like, six months ago.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## molongneck (Apr 29, 2008)

This is the best attempt at the US National Anthem I've heard.:thumbup:


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 29, 2008)

HAHAHA


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 23, 2008)

cool music table

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h-RhyopUmc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Yemme (Oct 24, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3d8pQyAxRU[/ame]  :greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet (May 22, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXH78sDZh-4"]o.......k.[/ame]


----------



## Hobbes (May 22, 2009)

lostprophet said:


> o.......k.




hahaha! that guy must have been smoking some bad weed 


Well I am not sure if you guys have seen this OLD "music video" made in WoW but it's a real classic.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEjvCRPrCo]YouTube - Internet is for PORN!![/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (May 30, 2009)

/\ LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rNgCnY1lPg


----------



## Yemme (Jun 17, 2009)

:lmao:   :lmao:  :lmao:   Love it... Love it...


----------



## JamieR (Jul 4, 2009)

.


----------



## JamieR (Jul 4, 2009)

I was going to add a vid, but i actually have no idea how to embed the video :meh:

I'm actually ashamed of myself.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 4, 2009)

Awwww it's ok honey...:hug:: Doesn't it make you want to scream.






Just use the HTTP address and paste it.


----------



## JamieR (Jul 4, 2009)

lol nice


----------



## Yemme (Jul 4, 2009)

Yay you did it....


The Remix  Love it...


----------

